# are you kidding me?



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

I don't have many posts on here as I only joined a couple of weeks ago, so for background, refer to my earlier explanation....

The bottom line is, my daughter and I have to move out because my husbands 2/3 kids don't "like" me.....After reading so many posts on this site, I do realize now that it's not truly the kids demands splitting us up, it's more my husband....

I took my daughter to a youth program Thursday night, and instead of coming home just sat in my truck thinking/crying. I sent my husband a text that said "wow, you're all I think about"...He texted me back and said "I never told you to get out". I'm not one to argue via phone, text...I'd rather talk in person so the true message get's out. I came home and said, "what do you mean?, you said we(my daughter and I) had to go because he(his son) wouldn't come back to the house for his two weeks/month with you. You said that we would have to leave"....his reply wask, "yes my dear, but I never said get out"....So I very happily said "OMG, then I'll stay!...we can go to councelling perhaps with all the kids...thank you!!! OMG thank you"....
He let me hug him, kiss him...then he said "no, that wouldn't be a good choice now that you asked me if I would pay your first and last months rent"....let's just say my heart broke all over again, and I began to cry. "So you still want me to leave"?...he said "I'm afraid so, you've already found a place"...I proceeded to say the rental means nothing, the kids we can figure out, all that matter's is him and I.....he said "No, you've made your choice"....
You know the expression "you can feel your blood boiling"...I could in fact feel it. I stayed in bed after taking my daughter to her dad's and cried. His cousin got concerned about me not answering my phone and cell and drove over. After explaining what happened she said "oh sweetie, he's just playing with your head".
My husband came in from the days work, and his cousin told him that he was a real piece of work. "You have a woman who'd do anything for you, and this is how you treat her"...he said "she's leaving me"....They argued for a long time, while I just stayed in my room. She tried to convince me to come with her, but it was like my body just couldn't move. She said that I have to reply to her messages when she sent a text or she'd be back.
He came into my room and kissed my forehead and said he loved me sooo much...much more than any man ever would in the future. I woke this morning FINALLY angry. Everyone's been telling me to "get angry"...I think I finally am....
Now...what do I do with all this anger?


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

This makes no sense.
He either wants to work on the marriage or he doesn't.
I think time apart would do you both some good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Take your anger, and go kick him in the zipper. That's my advice.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Time to go shred that laundry...

Then yes kick him in the balls. The man is truly sick.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep, sounds like you've got one of those spouses who likes to play mind games. You may want to consider individual counseling. That's what has helped me the most.


----------



## Dominion (May 16, 2011)

I'm sorry, but he sounds horrible.

He is trying to misplace his guilt by making this your fault.


----------



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

HA! Yes, you all certainly have valid options for me!...thanks. It's just so sad...very, very sad. I've started packing, so I guess I'm making some progress....?


----------



## VLR (May 15, 2011)

You deserve better, but you need to figure out why you needed us to tell you that.


----------

